# Camping And Food



## wildman800

We're Newbies to campers but Old Hands at Car Camping and backpacking. Although this product has probably beem out in the market place for awhile, we just came across it yesterday, in a Dollar store, and decided to try it as part of this morning 's breakfast. It was canned White Sausage Gravy by LIBBY's. We found it quite good and a can will adequately cover 3-4 open faced biscuits. We have no affiliation of any kind with the manufacturer.

I have seen canned Potato Salad but never tried it so we will be on the lookout for some now, to try.

What have you other Forum Members tried and did or did not care for?


----------



## CamperAndy

Well if you want to try something different. We bring Traeger smoker and make ribs or pulled pork or any number of fine foods. That said, there is nothing wrong with canned we just like to go all out when camping and often eat better when camping then when at home.


----------



## wildman800

I agree CamperAndy. We'll bring the pit later for much of the same. This was the 1st meal I cooked in this camper which I just got. I did find a small problem with 1 burner on the stove. I'll talk to my dealer in the morning.

I also like having a fire, tripod, & my Dutch Oven to creat single pot dishes.


----------

